# Think I've ordered the wrong filler!



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Decided to try get some practice on filling and went for upol easy sand.
Wasn't till I received it today I noticed it is easy sand 1 "deep fill" 
I see now there are other options.

Obviously this is fine for deep filling but does this mean it will not sand as nicely as the easy sand 2?

Any advice hugely appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah its a bit rough n ready..more for bodging up vans and cheap cars


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You'll probably need a stopper over the top 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Ok thanks.
I'm thinking of using it as well filler now lol.
What would you recommend as a better filler for shallow dents leaving a nice finish?
Thank you again


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ultima or fantastic


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Sicskate said:


> You'll probably need a stopper over the top
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


Sicskate may I ask what stopper you recommend/use? I have never found one that dries hard quickly and can be flatted easily.
I usually find they pick up or mark easily.


----------

